# Peeing in water bowl



## SmokeyBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

So my bun is 4 months old and is (was?) litter trained. He was doing great! Other than your odd poo here and there, most was in the box. About a week ago I noticed his water looked peed in but I brushed it of assuming some hay got in there are changed the color. But then 2 days ago while I was in the room with him, I saw him peeing in his water dish. I changed the water and made sure everything was normal with his litter but again today, more pee in the water. 
I haven't changed litter or moved things around in his cage, his diet is the same other than introducing veggies which he seems to be doing great with

Any suggestions?


----------



## bearbop (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not sure, u should introduce him to a water bottle. it will keep it clean


----------



## SmokeyBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! Are there certain steps to take to do that? He has never had a bottle so I don't know how he will take to it.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 12, 2010)

Getting a bowl you can attach to the cage might help. It could be higher than what he is able to pee in, but he would still be able to drink from it. 

For a water bottle, try putting it near the bowl. Putting something yummy on the spout should help to get him interested. It might take him a while to figure out what it is and how to use it. Some rabbits don't drink as much with a water bottle, so you might still want to offer water in a bowl a couple times a day for a few weeks. 

Moving the water bowl might help. If his cage has a level, that might be a good place. Getting him neutered might also help, but it is in guaranteed.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Feb 13, 2010)

Some of my rabbits do that also. I don't mind bbecause it make cleaning easier. Much easier to empty a water bowl than a litter box.

It's kinda neat as the rabbit is not directly over the bowl. The bowl is actuallly behind the rabbit when I saw it happen.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 14, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Getting a bowl you can attach to the cage might help. It could be higher than what he is able to pee in, but he would still be able to drink from it.


This is what I use. I still sometimes have a sharp shooter to deal with, so the water crock gets attached higher and higher until they have to reach to drink and can no longer pee in it. Usually a few days of that, and when I put it back down, they've learned their lesson.

This being said, fresh water should ALWAYS be available. So _never_ keep the water out of reach, but putting it up high enough that they can't pee in it, they should still be able to stand up a bit to get to the water and have no trouble. Think "inconvenience" more than making the water actually difficult to access, because that's not what you want.


----------



## SmokeyBlue (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, the higher bowl has helped so far.He's still able to get it easily but hasn't peed in it since it's been up(2 days). From what I can tell he went back to peeing in his litter box but I'm going to have to check out his cage more to make sure


----------

